# Favorite Movie Lines



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2003)

Many of us have favorite movies, many of those movies have favorite lines. On the Word Association thread the last few post brought up lines from the hilarious Monty Python and the Holy Grail film. 
Thus I felt it prudent that the current postings be "bumped" to this thread where we can share our favorite lines with each other. 

Any movie, any genre, and any line... expleitives should be 
"****-ed" out or at minimum be done so we dont offend others who do not choose to use such language. 

I would suggest quoting the line then the source character and film



> "Honey I want you to meet Del Griffith he's got some amusing ancedotes for you...oh and here's a gun so you can blow your brains out afterwards... you'll thank me for it!"    Neil Page (Steve Martin) Planes, Trains & Automobiles :rofl:



This could be fun.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2003)

Scene set up. Sharon Stome Rolling around on the ground trying to kill a woman on Mars. She is completely intent on her task.

Face turns to complete loving care
_*"Doug, Honey, you wouldn't hurt me? Would you, Dear?"*_


For some reason I just love this scene and this line. It kind of hits home 


Movie for those who have not guessed. Total Recall


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 28, 2003)

Peter O'Toole in "My Favorite Year":

"I'm not an actor, I'm a movie star!"


----------



## pknox (Nov 28, 2003)

There are sooo many...

Airplane:
-------------
"Can you fly this plane and land it?" 
"Surely you can't be serious." 
"I am serious, and don't call me Shirley."

"Do you know what it's like to fall in the mud and get kicked, in the head, by an iron boot? Of course you don't--no one does--that never happens." 

Ferris Bueller's Day Off:
------------------------------
"I do have a test today, that wasn't bullsh**. It's on European Socialism. I mean, really, what's the point? I'm not European. I don't plan on being European. So, who gives a crap if they're Socialists? They could be fascist anarchists, it still wouldn't change the fact that I don't own a car."

Good Morning Vietnam:
------------------------------
"Do you see anything on this uniform indicating an officer?! What does three up and three down mean to you?!" 
"End of an inning?"

And finally, not a funny one, but instead one that always gets me going, from Braveheart:

"I am William Wallace. And, I see a whole army of my country men, here in defiance of tyranny. You've come to fight as freemen, and freemen you are. What will you do without freedom?! Will you fight?" 
"No . . . we will run . . . and we will live." 
"Aye. Fight and you may die. Run and you'll live, at least a while. And, dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for one chance -- just one chance -- to come back here and tell our enemies, that they may take our lives, but they'll never take our freedom!"


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 29, 2003)

Here's some of my favourites, I really can't think of them all off hand! Cuss words starred as requested:

*GoodFells* 

"OK, OK........................now go get yer f**ckin' shine box!"

*Predator*

"You're bleeding..."
"...I ain't got time to bleed!"

*The Prodigal Son*

"I can't teach you, yer kung fu is non existant!"

*Pulp Fiction*

"I just accidentally shot Marvin in the throat."
"Why the f**k did you do that?"
"I didn't mean to do it. I said it was an accident."
"I've seen a lot of crazy-*** **** in my time..."
"Chill out, man, it was an accident, okay?  You hit a bump or somethin' and the gun went off."
"The car didn't hit no motherf**kin' bump!"

*Fawlty Towers*

"Is this a piece of your brain?"

*Monty Python's The Meaning of Life*

MR. HARRY BLACKITT: Look at them, bloody Catholics, filling the bloody world up with bloody people they can't afford to bloody feed. 

MRS. BLACKITT: What are we dear? 

MR. BLACKITT: Protestant, and fiercely proud of it. 

MRS. BLACKITT: Hmm. Well, why do they have so many children? 

MR. BLACKITT: Because... every time they have sexual intercourse, they have to have a baby. 

MRS. BLACKITT: But it's the same with us, Harry. 

MR. BLACKITT: What do you mean? 

MRS. BLACKITT: Well, I mean, we've got two children, and we've had sexual intercourse twice. 

MR. BLACKITT: That's not the point. We could have it any time we wanted. 

MRS. BLACKITT: Really? 

MR. BLACKITT: Oh, yes, and, what's more, because we don't believe in all that Papist claptrap, we can take precautions. 

MRS. BLACKITT: What, you mean... lock the door? 

MR. BLACKITT: No, no. I mean, because we are members of the Protestant Reformed Church, which successfully challenged the autocratic power of the Papacy in the mid- sixteenth century, we can wear little rubber devices to prevent issue. 

MRS. BLACKITT: What d'you mean? 

MR. BLACKITT: I could, if I wanted, have sexual intercourse with you,... 

MRS. BLACKITT: Oh, yes, Harry. 

MR. BLACKITT: ...and, by wearing a rubber sheath over my old feller, I could insure... that, when I came off, you would not be impregnated. 

MRS. BLACKITT: Ooh! 

MR. BLACKITT: That's what being a Protestant's all about. That's why it's the church for me. That's why it's the church for anyone who respects the individual and the individual's right to decide for him or herself. When Martin Luther nailed his protest up to the church door in fifteen- seventeen, he may not have realised the full significance of what he was doing, but four hundred years later, thanks to him, my dear, I can wear whatever I want on my John Thomas,... [sniff] ...and, Protestantism doesn't stop at the simple condom! Oh, no! I can wear French Ticklers if I want. 

MRS. BLACKITT: You what? 

MR. BLACKITT: French Ticklers. Black Mambos. Crocodile Ribs. Sheaths that are designed not only to protect, but also to enhance the stimulation of sexual congress. 

MRS. BLACKITT: Have you got one? 

MR. BLACKITT: Have I got one? Uh, well, no, but I can go down the road any time I want and walk into Harry's and hold my head up high and say in a loud, steady voice, 'Harry, I want you to sell me a condom. In fact, today, I think I'll have a French Tickler, for I am a Protestant.' 

MRS. BLACKITT: Well, why don't you? 

MR. BLACKITT: But they-- Well, they cannot, 'cause their church never made the great leap out of the Middle Ages and the domination of alien episcopal supremacy. 

NARRATOR #1: But, despite the attempts of Protestants to promote the idea of sex for pleasure, children continued to multiply everywhere.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

Some great sources for these include, in my opinion, the very quotable "The Princess Bride" and "The Outlaw Josey Wales".

Points off to anyone who can't place this:

"You have offended my family, and you have offended a Shaolin temple..."

From Monty Python:

"I came here for a good argument."
"No, you came here for an argument."


----------



## TheRustyOne (Nov 29, 2003)

"He shall be mine, and I shall name him Squishy, and he shall be my Squishy." --Dorrie, "Finding Nemo"

i LOVE that movie! *giggles*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 29, 2003)

The Movie "After Hours".
The Line, "Lack of Discipline".


----------



## pknox (Nov 29, 2003)

A few more... 

*Stripes*
John Winger: Come on, it's Czechoslovakia. We zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Czechoslovakia, it's like going into Wisconsin. 
Russell Ziskey: Well, I got the sh** kicked out of me in Wisconsin once. Forget it. 


*Scrooged*
Lady Censor: I will not allow this costume on the air. 
Frank Cross: Why not? 
Lady Censor: Well, specifically: you can see her nipples. 
Frank Cross: I want to see her nipples! 
Lady Censor: But, this is a Christmas show! 
Frank Cross: Well, Charles Dickens would've wanted to see her nipples, then. 


*Jerry Maguire*
Jerry Maguire: I will not rest until I have you holding a Coke, wearing your own shoe, playing a Sega game--featuring you--while singing your own song in a new commercial--starring you--broadcast during the Superbowl in a game that you are winning, and I will not sleep until that happens. I'll give you fifteen minutes to call me back. 


*Full Metal Jacket*
Sgt. Hartman: God has a hard on for marines, because we kill everything we see.   (That one's for you, letch  )


*Pulp Fiction*
Vincent Vega: You know what the funniest thing about Europe is? 
Jules Winnfield: What? 
Vincent Vega: It's the little differences. I mean they got the same sh** over there that they got here, but it's just, just there it's a little different. 
Jules Winnfield: Example. 
Vincent Vega: Alright, well you can walk into a movie theater and buy a beer. And, I don't mean just like a paper cup, I'm talking about a glass of beer. And, in Paris, you can buy a beer in McDonald's. You know what they call a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris? 
Jules Winnfield: They don't call it a Quarter Pounder with Cheese? 
Vincent Vega: No, man, they got the metric system, they don't know what the fu** a Quarter Pounder is. 
Jules Winnfield: What do they call it? 
Vincent Vega: They call it a Royal with Cheese. 
Jules Winnfield: Royal with Cheese. 
Vincent Vega: That's right. 
Jules Winnfield: What do they call a Big Mac? 
Vincent Vega: Big Mac's a Big Mac, but they call it Le Big Mac. 
Jules Winnfield: Le Big Mac. What do they call a Whopper? 
Vincent Vega: I don't know. I didn't go into Burger King.


----------



## Posiview (Nov 30, 2003)

Blade Runner:

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tanhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time like tears in rain. Time to die.

I don't know why he saved my life. Maybe in those last moments, he loved life more than he ever had before. Not just his life, anybody's life, my life. All he'd wanted were the same answers the rest of us want. Where did I come from? Where am I going? How long have I got? All I could do was sit there and watch him die

Classic..


----------



## Andi (Nov 30, 2003)

*LOTR: Two Towers*

Treebeard: Hroom. That doesn't make sense to me. But then you are very small.

*Shawshank*

Red: Rehabilitated? Now let me see. You know, I don't have any idea what that means. 
Parole official: Well, it means that you're ready to rejoin society. 
Red: I know what you think it means, sonny. To me it's just a made up word; a politician's word. So young fellas like yourself can wear a suit, and tie, and have a job. What do you really want to know? Am I sorry for what I did? 
Parole official: Well, are you? 
Red: There's not a day goes by I don't feel regret. Not because I'm in here, or because you think I should. I look back on the way I was then then, a young, stupid kid who committed that terrible crime. I want to talk to him. I want to try and talk some sense to him, tell him the way things are. But I can't. That kid's long gone and this old man is all that's left. I got to live with that. Rehabilitated? It's just a bulls*** word. So you go on and stamp your form, sonny, and stop wasting my time. Because to tell you the truth, I don't give a s***. 

*The obligatory Monty Python quote*

Reg: Trouble at th' mill. 
Lady M: Oh no! What sort of trouble? 
Reg: One on't cross beams gone owt askew on treddle. 
Lady M: Pardon? 
Reg: One on't cross beams gone owt askew on treddle. 
Lady M: I don't understand what you're saying. 
Reg: One of the cross beams has gone out of skew on the treadle. 
Lady M: Well, what on earth does that mean? 
Reg: I don't know! - Mr. Wentworth just told me to come in here and say that there was trouble at the mill, that's all - I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition! 
[The door flies open and in come three Cardinals in red robes.] 
Cardinal Ximinez: NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! Our chief weapon is surprise! ...Surprise and fear...fear and surprise.... Our two weapons are fear and surprise...and ruthless efficiency! Our three weapons are fear, and surprise, and ruthless efficiency...and an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope.... Our four...no... Amongst our weapons.... Hmf... Amongst our weaponry...are such elements as fear, surpr.... I'll come in again. 
[They leave] 
Reg: I didn't expect a kind of Spanish Inquisition. 
[They burst in again.] 
Ximinez: NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition! ...Amongst our weaponry are such diverse elements as: fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms - Oh damn! 


*Transformers the Movie!*
Optimus Prime: Ready the shuttle for launch!

Wreck-Gar (Eric Idle): Yes friends, act now, destroy Unicron. Kill the Grand Poobah. Eliminate even the toughest stain! 


*Schindler's List*

Oskar Schindler: Power is when we have every justification to kill, and we don't. 
Amon Goeth: You think that's power? 
Oskar Schindler: That's what the Emperor said. A man steals something, he's brought in before the Emperor, he throws himself down on the ground. He begs for his life, he knows he's going to die. And the Emperor... pardons him. This worthless man, he lets him go. 
Amon Goeth: I think you are drunk. 
Oskar Schindler: That's power, Amon. That is power. 


*Mallrats*

Brodie: Cookie stand's not part of the food court. 
T.S. Quint: Sure it is. 
Brodie: The food court is downstairs the cookie stand is upstairs it's not like we're talking quantum physics here! 
T.S. Quint: The cookie stand is an eatery, an eatery is part of the food court. 
Brodie: Bulls***! Eateries that operate within the designated square downstairs qualify as food court, anything operating outside the said designated square is considered an autonomous unit for mid-mall snacking.



I'll try and resist the urge to post more for now...


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 30, 2003)

> *Full Metal Jacket*
> Sgt. Hartman: God has a hard on for marines, because we kill everything we see.   (That one's for you, letch  )
> [/B]



Heh, almost the entire first 20 minutes of Full Metal Jacket is quotable! Absolutely cracks me up every time that guy! Of course the second 'part' of the film highlights the very real horrors of Vietnam, so I think it's OK to laugh at the first bit.

Classic crude Hartman lines:

"You people climb obstacles like old people f**k!"


"Hell, I like you. You can come over to my house and f**k my sister!"


"Let me see your real war face!"
"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!"
"You didn't scare me! Work on it!"


"How tall are you, Private?"
"Sir, five foot nine, sir!"
"Five foot nine? I didn't know they stacked s**t that high! You trying to squeeze an inch in on me somewhere, huh?"


"Where in hell are you from anyway, Private?"   
"Sir, Texas, sir!" 
"Holy dogshit! Texas! Only steers and queers come from Texas, Private Cowboy! And you don't look much like a steer to me, so that kinda narrows it down! Do you suck dicks!"
"Sir, no, sir!"
"Are you a peter-puffer?"
"Sir, no, sir!"
"I'll bet you're the kind of guy that would f**k a person in the *** and not even have the goddam common courtesy to give him a reach-around! I'll be watching you!"


Ian.


----------



## OULobo (Dec 1, 2003)

Censors. . . .Censors. . . .We don't need no stinking censors.


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 1, 2003)

> Heh, almost the entire first 20 minutes of Full Metal Jacket is quotable! Absolutely cracks me up every time that guy! Of course the second 'part' of the film highlights the very real horrors of Vietnam, so I think it's OK to laugh at the first bit


 R. Lee Ermey is the man that plays the part of Sgt. Hartman.  He does a great job as a DI 'cause he's had one in his face.  A tour and a half in 'Nam and then a medical retirement, acting school on the GI Bill and then on to the movies.  The weekend that I came home from boot camp (sept '88)  Full Metal Jacket had just hit video..... do you know how many times I had to answer the question "Is boot camp really like that?"  http://www.rleeermey.org/index.php If ya like the Gunny check him out here.

Thanks, Knox, for the quote.


----------



## MisterMike (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *There are sooo many...
> 
> And finally, not a funny one, but instead one that always gets me going, from Braveheart:
> ...



pknox,

you wouldn't happen to know what the Latin was following that quote would you?


----------



## pknox (Dec 1, 2003)

The latin, no - I don't remember that.  If you can find it, I might have a shot at figuring out though (6 months of it in college, but I'm not promising anything - it was at 8 am on Fridays, so I got a _lot_ of sleep in that class  )

Oh, and letch - anytime.  My cousin was a Marine (now with the Army (a medical detachment attached to the 101st - "stationed somewhere with a whole lot of sand" as he says in his letters)) and one thing I've learned is that it's best to keep you guys happy.


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 1, 2003)

> you wouldn't happen to know what the Latin was following that quote would you?



It was Scots, not Latin.

He said, "Alba (Scotland) the brave"


----------



## Jay Bell (Dec 1, 2003)

*Boondock Saints*

Paul Smecker: Brilliant! So now we got a Huge Guy theory and a Serial Crusher theory. 

Paul Smecker: We'll start the ***-kissing with you. 

Yakavetta: The 90's are killing me. I shouldn't have done that. You're not supposed to tell a guy you're gonna kill him no more. Taking all the fun out of the job. 

Rocco: I killed your cat, you druggie *****. 
Donna: What? Why? 
Rocco: I thought it would bring closure to our relationship. 

Conner MacManus: We haven't really figured out a system to decide who. (to kill)
Rocco: Me! I'm the guy! I know everyone! I know their habits, who they hang out with! I got phone numbers, addresses! I know who they're ****ing, I know where they live! We could kill EVERYONE. 
Murphy MacManus: So what do you think? 
Conner MacManus: I'm strangely comfortable with it. 

Conner MacManus: the rule of thumb here is... 
Rosengurtie: Rule of thumb? Do you know where that expression comes from? In the early 1900's it was legal to beat your wife so long as you used a stick no wider than your thumb. 
Conner MacManus: Well, you can't do much damage with that...maybe it should have been a rule of wrist then. 

*Black Adder II*

Edmund Blackadder: It is said that the civilized man seeks out good and intelligent company, so that by learned discourse, he may rise above the savage, and be closer to God. Personally, however, I like to start the day with a total dickhead to remind me that I'm best. 

Edmund Blackadder: Baldrick, get the door. 
[Crash within. Baldrick enters with -- what else? -- the door.] 
Edmund Blackadder: Now, Baldrick, I advise you to make whatever explanation you are about to give exceptionally good. 
Baldrick: You said get the door... 
Edmund Blackadder: Not good enough, you're fired. 
Baldrick: But I've been in your family since 1557 -- 
Edmund Blackadder: So has syphilis. Now get out! 

Lord Melchett: Let's play a word game! 
Edmund Blackadder: OK, make a sentence out of the following words: face, sodding, your, shut. 

*Army of Darkness*

Sheila: But what of all those sweet words you spoke in private? 
Ash: Oh that's just what we call pillow talk, baby, that's all. 

Arthur: Are all men from the future loud-mouthed braggarts? 
Ash: Nope. Just me baby... Just me. 

*Office Space*

Bob Porter: Looks like you've been missing a lot of work lately. 
Peter Gibbons: Well, I wouldn't exactly say I've been *missing* it, Bob!


----------



## ABN (Dec 1, 2003)

*FIGHT CLUB* 

The morning after a particularly brutal fight...
"If you could fight anyone living or dead who would you fight?"

"I'd fight Gandhi."

*ANIMAL HOUSE* 

"Was it over when the German's bombed Pearl Harbor?"

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life son."

"7 Years of college down the drain."

 BLUTO :"My advice to you is to start drinking heavily."
 Eric Stratton (Rush chairman):"I'd listen to him Flounder, he's in Pre-Med."

*HIGHLANDER* 

"Please sir, I beseech thee! I apologize for calling your wife a bloated warthog, and I bid you a good day."


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 1, 2003)

From Ferris Buellers' Day Off: "Cameron is so wound up that if you were to stick a lump of coal up his a** in three weeks you'd have a diamond!"

From Highlander: McLeod: I hate you! Ramerez: Good that's the perfect way to start.

From: A Fish Called Wanda; "Otto: Don't ever, ever call me stupid"  Wanda: "Oh right! To call you stupid would be an insult to stupid people! I've known sheep that can outwit you, ape!" 
Otto: "Apes don't read philosophy"
Wanda: "Yes they do Otto, they just don't understand it!" 

Also from the same film; Otto: "....what was that middle one?" 

From: The Rock; (Connery) "You ready for this?" (Cage) "I'll do my best" (Connery) "Your best? Losers always whine about their best... winners go home and f*** the prom queen."


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 1, 2003)

* Few people understand the psychology of dealing with a highway traffic cop. Your normal speeder will panic and immediately pull over to the side. This is wrong. It arouses contempt in the cop-heart. Make the bastard chase you. He will follow. 
-------
We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a saltshaker half-full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multicolored uppers, downers, laughers, screamers... Also, a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of beer, a pint of raw ether, and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can. 

--------

You can turn your back on a person, but, never turn your back on a drug. Especially when it's waving a razor-sharp hunting knife in your eye. 
*


----------



## Galvatron (Dec 2, 2003)

*Blade* 
"Some Motherf@#$@%s are always trying to iceskate uphill"

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas* 
"There's a giant machine in the sky, some sort of electric snake...coming right at us"
"Shoot it"
"No, I want to study it's habits first"

*Batman (1989)* 
"Winged Freak...terrorizes?....Wait til they get a load of me"

"Never rub another man's rhubarb!"

*Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan* 
"Where are we going?"
"Where they went!"
"Well, suppose they went NOWHERE"
"Well, then this will be your big chance to get away from it all"

*Enter the Dragon* 
"Board..no..hit..back"


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080455/quotes
Jake Blues: I hate Illinois Nazis.

Mrs. Tarantino: Are you the police?
Elwood Blues: No, ma'am. We're musicians.

Police Dispatcher: Use of unnecessary violence in the apprehension of the Blues Brothers _has_ been approved. 

Elwood Blues: It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark out, and we're wearing sunglasses.
Jake Blues: Hit it!


----------



## DanRyunAndrew (Dec 3, 2003)

MITCH (Samual L. Jackson) to Sam/Charlie (Geena Davis):

"When I first met you, you were like, 'Oh Fooey! I burned the darn muffins! Now you walk into a bar, and 10-minutes later, Sailors come running out! What up with that?!"

An absolute CLASSIC!  

Charlie: Easy, Sport! I got myself out of Beruit once. I THINK I can get out of New Jersey

Mitch: Oh yeah? Don't be so sure! Others have tried and failed! The entire population in fact!

I don't know... it just makes me laugh! :rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

THE IMMORTALS... "I have no idea how to react to this situation."


----------



## Seig (Dec 4, 2003)

*Con Air*
Nick Cage: Put the Bunny back in the Box.
Steve Buscemi: Define irony: a bunch of idiots dancing on a plane to a song made famous by a band that died in a plane crash.
Nick Cage:  Sorry Boss, there's only two men I trust, one's me and the other ain't you.
Guard: If any of you so much as passess gas in my direction if offends my delecate nasal passages. Your testiclas will become my personal property.

*Rising Sun*
Sean Connery: If you must resort to violence, you've already lost.
Wesley Snipes: Sempai?  Is that something like Master?
*Top Dog*
Chuck Norris: Sit your rights down!
Police Captain: SIT!  Good Reno, Good Jake.
*Armageddon*
Bruce Willis:  "Yeah, one more thing. Um, none of them wanna pay taxes again........ever."
Steve Buscemi:  "You know we're sittin' on four million pounds of fuel in a thing that has 270,000 moving parts, built by the lowest bidder. Makes you feel good, doesn't it?"
Steve Buscemi:  Look, you wanna compare brain pans? I won the Westinghouse prize when I was 12, big deal. Published at 19, so what. I got a double doctorate from M.I.T. at 22, chemistry and geology. I taught at Princeton for two and a half years. Why do I do this? Because the money's good, the scenery changes, and they let me use explosives, OK?

*Dr. Doolittle 2* 
Archie the Bear:  "Could you rub my butt? Could you rub it, please? Rub my butt. Come back here, rub my butt. Please rub my butt."
*Fifth Element* 
Bruce Willis: Anyone else want to negotiate?
*We Were Soldiers* 
Sam Elliott: G,mornin'. How do you know what kind of God****** day it is?"
Mel Gibson:  "One more thing, dear Lord. About our enemies, ignore their heathen prayers and help us blow those little bastards straight to hell."
*Addams Family Values * 
Girl: Is this made from real lemons?
Wednesday: Yes.
Girl: I only like all natural fruits and beverages, organically grown, with no preservatives. Are you sure they're real lemons?
Wednesday: Yes.
Girl: Well, I'll tell you what, I'll buy a cup, if you buy a box of my delicious Girl Scout cookies. Do we have a deal?
Wednesday: Are they made from real Girl Scouts?

*Dragon Heart*
Draco: Who's the girl?
Bowen: A nuisance, get rid of her.
Draco: Why?
Bowen: They're trying to placate you with a sacrifice.
Draco: Ah who ever gave them that bright idea?
Bowen: Never mind, just get rid of her.
Draco: How?
Bowen: Eat her.
Draco: Oh please, yuk.
Bowen: You're hardly sqeamish you ate Sir Eglemore, hippocrit." Draco ... "I merely chewed out of self defense, but I never swallowed.
Bowen: Improvise.


----------



## Moonknife (Dec 4, 2003)

Very old Shaw Bros. films - most of them:

"Your Kung Fu is good, But still then, those guys are tough!"

M


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

...Are you suggesting that coconuts migrate..?


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

*Pulp Fiction*

Did you see the size of that gun..?  It was bigger than him.

Did you see a sign on my front lawn that said "Dead Ni$$#& Storage?" ...No..?...You know why you didn't see a sign on my front lawn that said "Dead Ni$$#& Storage?"...Cause storin' dead ni$$#&s ain't my business!!

*Bad Boys*

Will Smith:  Don't be alarmed, we're negros.


::Black Porche cruising down the road, Martin Lawrence attempting to eat a gyro out of a foil wrapper and holding a cup in the other hand::
Will Smith:  Man...ain't be havin' no picknic shi# in my car...

Martin Lawrence:  Man...I ain't gettin' my sex at home..don't..don't deny me this...

Will Smith:  What're you talkin' about?  You sleep with a beautiful woman every night...

Martin Lawrence:  That's what married means...it means you sleep together, but you don't get none.....where...where's your cup holder...?

Will Smith:  I don't have one...

Martin Lawrence:  What you mean you ain't got one?!  Eighty thousand dollars for this car and you ain't got no damn cup holder?!

Will Smith:  This is a hundred-five thousand dollar car and it happens to be one of the fasted production cars on the planet...zero to sixty in four seconds, sweety.  This is a limited edition.

Martin Lawrence:  You damn right it's limited!  No cup holder, no back seat...it's just a shiny dick with two chairs...I guess we the balls just draggin' the f#%^ along...::at this time his pack of fries fall over the seat and into the console, Will Smith cuts the wheel, tires squealing, to the side of the road.  Will Smith looks at Martin Lawrence and takes off his sunglasses::

Will Smith:  Get it.

Martin Lawrence:  Man, I can't...my shi# can't get down up in there...

Will Smith:  You...you goin' get that fry...

::in an apartment::
Tea Leoni: So why'd you become a cop...what're you...some kinda action junkie?

Martin Lawrence:  Yeah...I don't mind bats swung at my head, bullets damn near grazin' my ***...gives me a rush.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 4, 2003)

*Cowboy Beebop: Knockin' On Heaven's Door*

Don't lay hand on him til I get there!

Spike:  How 'bout a foot?


Spike:  I just love a woman that can kick my ***.


----------



## KenpoMatt (Dec 5, 2003)

"Say hello to my little friend", Pacino in Scarface

"I could see the squirrels, and they were merry", Office Space


----------



## someguy (Dec 5, 2003)

"Them ain't indjuns thems jews."-Shanhi Noon
"i'm not quite dead yet"-Montey Python


----------



## the_kicking_fiend (Dec 5, 2003)

Jim Carrey in Cable Guy
'Thank-you, I never made a slam dunk before'

Mike Myers in Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery
'Allow myself to introduce.... myself'

Lawrence Fishbourne in The Matrix
'Stop trying to hit me and hit me'

Dermot Morgan (Father Ted) to Ardal O'Hanlon (Dougal) at New Years
TED: 'Ah... another year gone around.  What's it all about Dougal?'
DOUGAL: *looks up from Shoot magazine* Well, it doesn't really have a story Ted, it's just about football.

and finally...
Ben Stiller to Robert DeNiro in 'Meet the Parents'
'Yeah, I once milked a cat'

d


----------



## progressivetactics (Dec 5, 2003)

mr deeds:

deeds:   "Bu..bu..bu..bull$hit"


i laugh everytime i see that.

b b


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 5, 2003)

"Don't you get a surge of electricity just being in the same room as me?"  Lex Luthor in the first Superman.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2003)

In describing Otis while watching him on hidden camera: "It's hard to believe that there's a brain in there that can generate enough power to move those legs"  ~~ Lex Luthor  1st Superman

"Do you know why the number 241 is so relevant to you and me? It's your weight and my IQ"  ~~ Lex Luthor 

Superman: "Is that how a twisted mind like yours gets it's kicks? From the deaths of millions of innocent people?" 

Luthor: (very sincere) "No, by being the cause of the deaths of millions of innocent people"


----------



## Doc (Dec 5, 2003)

"Are you going to do something - or just stand there and bleed?"

Tombstone with Kurt Russel as Wyatt Earp after he just "B-Slapped" Billy Bob Thorton 3 times and got in his face.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 5, 2003)

Lord of the Rings, Two Towers:

After Gimli puts on the chainmail, which is way too long, "Its a bit tight around the chest."

At Helm's Deep:
Gimli, "What's going on?"
Legolas, "Shall I describe it to you or shall I get you a box?"


----------



## Doc (Dec 5, 2003)

"Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?

Jack Nicolson as the Joker in Batman.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 5, 2003)

Currently?

What's-er-name in the second season of Angel:

"Because you didn't invite me in."

Also dependable, Buffy-wise:

"Who's left for you to believe in?"--Bad Angel paraphrase

"Me."--Buffy

Well, that was cryptic.

Pop quiz: who said, "We deal in lead, friend?"

And of course, on a martial arts forum, ya can't go wrong with:

"Lo, there do I see my father.."

I forgot--from "Superman I," there is obviously:

"OTISVILLE?" (gene hackman, looking down at the new map of california, glaring at Ned Beatty who's dryerase marker'd his name on the map--with the "S" turned around backward.)


----------



## Doc (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Currently?
> 
> What's-er-name in the second season of Angel:
> ...



Although it doesn't change the meaning, one small correction sir, 

"OTISBURG?, OTISBURG?"


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh sure. Cheat by knowing what you're talking about.

Sincerely,
Y.I. Oughta


----------



## Doc (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Oh sure. Cheat by knowing what you're talking about.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Y.I. Oughta *



Ocassionally Sir. :asian:


----------



## c2kenpo (Dec 6, 2003)

Under Siege 2 

_"Chance favors the prepared mind."_ 


Toy Story 

_"I can't say because there are preschool toys present."_ 

Aliens 

_"That's it, man! Game over, man . It's game over!_

Apollo 13 

_"Failure is not an option!"_ 

Babylon 5 - I know not a moive but just love this one. 

_"You see, it's like I've always said. . .You can get more with a kind word and a 2x4 than you can with just a kind word." _ 

Dave G.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 7, 2003)

*The Rock*

Nick Cage: ...I'll do my best.

Sean Connery: Your best...losers always complain about their "best..."  Winners go home and fu$% the prom queen.

Nick Cage, as he pulls the slide back on a M92: Carla was the prom queen...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *The Rock
> 
> Nick Cage: ...I'll do my best.
> ...



BUZZ! Repeat! I already did that one... heh...  but it's a great line without a doubt.


----------



## albert (Dec 7, 2003)

"My CPU is a Neuralnet processor, a learning computer."

Arnold, T2


----------



## qizmoduis (Dec 8, 2003)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

uttered by Keenon Ivory Wayans as he removed a splinter from his pinkie during the final battle scene in "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka"

Ok, it was a cheesy sendup of of the scene from the first Rambo movie, but I despised the Rambo movies.  Keenan did it better.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by MACaver
> *Repeat! I already did that one... heh...  but it's a great line without a doubt. *



...but you forgot about Carla...can't forget about Carla.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 8, 2003)

*Full Metal Jacket*

Hartman:  There is no racial bigotry here.  I do not look down on ni#$$%^s, wops, ky#@s, or greasers.  Here, you are _all_ equally worthless.



Hartman:  Are you shook up; are you nervous?!

Private:  Sir, I am, sir.

Hartman:  Do I make you nervous?!

Private:  ...Sir?

Hartman:  "Sir" what?!  Were you about to call me an a$$hole?!

Private:  Sir, no, sir!

Hartman:  How tall are you, private?

Private:  Sir, five foot nine, sir!

Hartman:  "Five foot nine?"  I didn't know they stacked sh** that high.  You trying to squeeze an inch in on me somewhere, huh?!

Private:  Sir, no, sir!

Hartman:  Bullsh**!!  It looks to like the best part of you ran down the crack of your momma's a$$ and ended up as a brown stain on the matress.  I think you been cheated!!  Where in the hell are you from anyway, Private?

Private:  Sir, Texas, sir!

Hartman:  Holy dogsh**, Texas!  Only steers and qu***s come from Texas, Private _Cowboy_, and you don't much look like a steer to me, so that kinda narrows it down!



...I don't believe there is anyone alive who can say they did not laugh during the first six minutes of this movie.


----------



## Jmh7331 (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the Pink Panther, every line is a classic:

Kato: It is so obvious it is bound to be a trap.
Clouseau: That is why you will never be a great detective Kato, it is so obvious it could not possibly be a trap.  Now Kato, warm up the Silver Hornet.

I could go on for hours....


----------



## Andi (Dec 8, 2003)

Am I really thick or has nobody said

*The Italian Job*
Charlie Croker: You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!

*Top Gun*
Merlin: What are you doing? You're slowing down, you're slowing down! 
Maverick: I'm bringing him in closer, Merlin. 
Merlin: You're gonna do WHAT?! 

*Dogma*
Jay: Oh, I'm Jay, and this is my hetero-lifemate Silent Bob. I don't know who those kids were, but they would've kicked yours and Lunchbox's asses if i hadn't represented. 

Serendipity: Leave it to the Catholics to destroy existence.

[About Christ.] 
Rufus: What He really hates is the s**t that gets carried out in his name. Wars. Bigotry. Televangelism. 

Metatron: Wax on, wax off. 


*Austin Powers*
Austin Powers: Judo chop! 

Austin Powers: That really hurt! I'm gonna have a lump there, you idiot! Who throws a shoe? Honestly! You fight like a woman! 

Austin Powers: Hey! There you are! 
Tourist: Hi... do I know you? 
Austin Powers: No, but that's where you are! You're there! 


*First Contact*
Worf: Perhaps today is a good day to die! Ramming speed!

*Goldeneye*
Q: Don't touch that! That's my lunch!

Valentin Dmitrovitch Zukovsky: Bond, James Bond. Charming, sophisticated secret agent. "Shaken, but not stirred." 

*This is Spinal Tap*

David St. Hubbins: Dozens of people spontaneously combust each year. It's just not really widely reported. 

*Old School*
Peppers: She's a beauty, ain't she? 
Frank: Yeah, what kind of gun is this? 
Peppers: It's a tranquilizer gun. If any of these f****rs decide to freak out on the kids, I get to take them down. Ain't that right? 
[yank's on the mule's reigns] 
Peppers: What? That's what I thought. Shut up. 
[Frank cocks the gun] 
Peppers: Hey, hey. Careful with that. That's the most powerful tranq gun on the market. Got her in Mexico. 
Frank: Cool. 
Peppers: Yeah, it is cool. They say it can puncture the skin of a rhino from... 
[Frank shoots himself in the neck with the dart] 
Peppers: YES!!! That's awesome! 
Frank: What? 
Peppers: You just took one in the jugular, man!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> ...I don't believe there is anyone alive who can say they did not laugh during the first six minutes of this movie.   *


* 

I can...I haven't seen it yet...*


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jmh7331 _
> *I can't believe no one has mentioned the Pink Panther, every line is a classic:*



I am in full agreement!

*The Pink Panther Strikes Again:*
_[Suddenly the American football game is interrupted just before the end by Charles Dreyfus' transmission]_
The President: Call the FBI, the CIA and the Pentagon. Find out who won that game! 

*The Return of the Pink Panther:*
_[After an incident involving a blind beggar] _
Dreyfus: The beggar was the lookout man for the gang. 
Clouseau: That is impossible. How can a blind man be a lookout? 
Dreyfus: [Insinuating Clouseau] How can an idiot be a police officer? 
Clouseau: Well, all he has to do is enlist... 
Dreyfus: Shut up! 

*The Revenge of the Pink Panther:*
Cato: Please, boss! I thought you were dead! 
Clouseau: So! As a tribute to my memory, you open this... this Chinese nookie factory! 

Clouseau: I am not your ordinary, run-of-the-mill transvestite!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 8, 2003)

Conan, what is good in life?

To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of the women.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 8, 2003)

..I second those lamentations...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *I can...I haven't seen it yet... *



that's because you're a sheltered child...and have yet not learned the secrets of Hiten Mitsurugi...


----------



## KanoLives (Dec 9, 2003)

"Don't worry, I'll be back in SpaceBalls II: The Search for more Money."

Yogurt (Mel Brooks), SpaceBalls

Also the scene from SpaceBalls where they rent SpaceBalls the Movie to find where Lonestar and company is. Actually the whole movie is pretty quotable. :rofl: 


"You just gotta keep livin'.....L-I-V-I-N"

"That's what I love about them high school girls......I get older, they stay the same age........yes they do." 

"Watch the leather, man."

Wooderson (Matthew McConaughey), Dazed and Confused


"Lord, make me fast and accurate."

"Aim small, miss small."

Mel Gibson, the Patriot


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 10, 2003)

Red Dwarf 1x01, 'The End' (this was on UK gold last night, I've not seen it for years!)

RIMMER: "Being a hologram is fine, Lister. I still have the same drives, the same feelings, the same emotions, but I can't touch anything. Never again will I be able to brush a rose against my cheek, cradle a laughing child....or interfere with a woman sexually!"

LISTER: "Rimmer, you never used to do any of those things anyway!"

:rofl: :rofl: 

Ian.


----------



## old_sempai (Dec 10, 2003)

comes from the commercial where an actor states "I'm not a Doctor, but play one on TV!"  I've since lifted and edited the phrase into "I'm not an Engineer, but play one in real life," much to the annoyance of the "booksmart - street stupid" engineering types that feel they are the only ones qualified to design a  better mousetrap!!!!!!!!!!!

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer


----------



## Doc (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *comes from the commercial where an actor states "I'm not a Doctor, but play one on TV!"  I've since lifted and edited the phrase into "I'm not an Engineer, but play one in real life," much to the annoyance of the "booksmart - street stupid" engineering types that feel they are the only ones qualified to design a  better mousetrap!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer *



How about:

In answer to the question, "Are you a black belt?"

"No, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn last night."


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Red Dwarf 1x01, 'The End' (this was on UK gold last night, I've not seen it for years!)
> 
> RIMMER: "Being a hologram is fine, Lister. I still have the same drives, the same feelings, the same emotions, but I can't touch anything. Never again will I be able to brush a rose against my cheek, cradle a laughing child....or interfere with a woman sexually!"
> ...




OMG! *begs hopes and prays it comes to the US* I LOVE Red Dwarf!

...and it's so totally true, too!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2003)

Chief Dan George is IMO one of the finest Native American actors of this or any day. In one of his best roles as the wise grandfather Old Lodgeskins in the western Little Big Man he gives some profound wisdom to his adopted grandson Jack Crabbe (played excellently by a very young Dustin Hoffman). 
-------------------------

Crabbe: "Do you hate them? Do you hate the white-man now grandfather?" 

Old Lodgeskins: "Do you see this fine thing? Do you admire the humanity of it? Because the human beings my son, they believe everything is alive. Not only man and animals, but also water, earth, stone and also the things from them ... like this hair. The man from whom this hair came; he's bald on the other side, because now I own his scalp. That is the way things are. 
But the whiteman, they believe *everything* is dead. Stone, earth, animals ... and people! Even thier own people! If things keep trying to live, the white-man will rub them out. That is the difference. 
There is an endless supply of white men. There has always been a limited number of human beings." 
--------------------------------

Also a bit of humor from the same film.
-------------------------------
Calvary sargent: You're white?!

Crabbe: Of course I'm white! Didn't you hear me say God Bless America! God Bless My Mother! Now what kind of fool injun would say a thing like that! 
----------------------


----------



## Ender (Dec 10, 2003)

I like you...I will kill you last

Arnold....Commando?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2003)

But I think the actual line was "I will grope you last."


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *OMG! *begs hopes and prays it comes to the US* I LOVE Red Dwarf!
> 
> ...and it's so totally true, too! *



The first 3 series are out on DVD already if you want to get hold of them... 

Ian.


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Dec 12, 2003)

I believe it was slim ppickins who said (with a texas drawl)" Damn you are stupid. It is a fact that if you took your brain and stuffed it up a gnats a$$ it would look like a bee bee in a box car. 

Busts me up every time I think about it.

Marcus Buonfiglio


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

*Deliverance* 

Squeal like a pig boy.

        and

You sure gots you a pretty mouth.

*Die Hard* 

Yippy Kai Yay  MFer


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 12, 2003)

I considered thiss carefully, and I have to go with Alan Rickman:

"By Grabthor's Hammer, what a savings."


----------



## Ender (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *But I think the actual line was "I will grope you last." *



isn't that the tactic Ali used.... "Grope a dope"?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 12, 2003)

The Matrix Reloaded

"You never truly know someone until you fight them"


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm not a great fan of Chick Flicks but I did enjoy Notting Hill... especially Spike!

 Spike comes out of the kitchen, eating something white out of a
styrofoam container with a spoon.

	                             SPIKE
		There's something wrong with this
		yogurt.

			WILLIAM
		It's not yogurt -- it's mayonnaise.

			SPIKE
		Oh, well it's alright then. 
		(takes another big spoonful)


----------



## KanoLives (Dec 13, 2003)

From Happy Gilmore:

Shooter:  "I eat pieces of s**t like you for breakfast."

Happy:  " You eat pieces of s**t for breakfast?.........gross"


---

Happy's mom:  "Sir, I like a warm glass of milk before I go to bed."

Ben Stiller:  "How bout a nice warm glass of shut the hell up."


:rofl: :rofl:  Great flick.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 13, 2003)

I saw "LILO AND STICH" last night.

Lilo: "Its ok, My dog found the Chainsaw"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 14, 2003)

Finding Nemo:

"I'm H2O intolerant!"

"He touched the butt!"


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 19, 2003)

*Cowboy Bebop*

Spike:  Jet...there are three things I particularly hate...

Jet:  Hmmm...

Spike:  Children...pets...and women with attitudes...

Jet:  Hmmm...

Spike:  And how do we have all three neatly gathered within our ship?!


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 27, 2003)

Need I post the movie Title?
*Iceman: You two really are cowboys. 
 Maverick: What's your problem, Kazanski? 
 Iceman: You're everyone's problem. That's because everytime you go up in the air, you're unsafe. I don't like you because you're dangerous. 
 Maverick: That's right! Ice... man. I am dangerous. *

Dead Poets Society:
*John Keating :  Why do we need language? 
Neil Perry :  To communicate... 
John Keating : Nooo!! To woo women! *

12 Monkeys:
*Jeffrey Goines: Who cares what psychiatrists write on walls? *

Just a few of my favorites...

7sm


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 29, 2003)

Timon: "What do you want me to do, dress in drag and do the hula?"

Pumba: "They call me 'Mr. Pig!'"


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 29, 2003)

*Bad Boys II*

Martin Lawrence:  Man, what are you, a cop or a model?

Will Smith:  Whatcha talkin' 'bout man.  I threw somethin' on; I like lookin' good, what?

Martin Lawrence:  For who?

Will Smith:  Hey, don't hate the player, hate the game.

Martin Lawrence:  ...Hate the tailor..


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 24, 2004)

From the great movie: The Princess Bride:
Indigo Montoya: "Who are you?"
Man In Black: "No one of consenquence"
Indigo: "I must know"
Man In Black: "Get used to disappointment"
Indigo (after considering a moment): "Okay"
----------------
Man In Black :"You're truly that smart are you?"
Fezzik: "Let me put it this way, you've heard of Aristotle? Plato? Socrates?
Man In Black: "Yes"
Fezzik: "Morons."
--------------
Fezzik: "You just fell for one of the classic blunders. The best known one is 'Never get into a land war with Asia', but the least one known is 'Never get in a battle of wits with a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha, ha ha ha, ha h----"
----------------
Man In Black: "Why unleash your venom on me?"
Buttercup: "Because you've killed my love, and it's said that the Dread Pirate Roberts leaves none alive."
MIB: "That's possible, I've killed a lot of people, but I can't afford to make exceptions, if word gets out that a pirate has gone soft then it's work work work all the time." %-}


----------



## old_sempai (Feb 25, 2004)

:idunno: or remember each of the characters names, but do remember many great lines from that movie such as:

"Inconceivable!"

[Andre the Giant] "I am the brute squad" 

or [the 6 fingered fink] "and remember this is for science!"

[the Dread Pirate Roberts] "Where am I?"  

[the weird keeper of the pit] "You're in the [aaack - aaack] you're in the pit of despair"

and last but not least - [Billy Crystal as the wizard [and who can forget his wife] waving good bye as he says] "have fun storming the castle!"

artyon:  %-}


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 25, 2004)

Marcus Buonfiglio said:
			
		

> I believe it was slim ppickins who said (with a texas drawl)" Damn you are stupid. It is a fact that if you took your brain and stuffed it up a gnats a$$ it would look like a bee bee in a box car.
> 
> Busts me up every time I think about it.
> 
> Marcus Buonfiglio



In response to _that_ one... Slim Pickens from Blazing Saddles 





> You use your tongue prettier than a twenty dollar whore.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Feb 25, 2004)

House of 1000 Corpses
-----------------------
I bet you'd stick your head in the fire if I told you you could see hell. But meanwhile you're too stupid to realize you've got a demon sticking out of your a$$ saying "Holy Miss Moley I've got me a live one!"

The Shawshank Redemption
---------------------------
Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things. And no good thing ever dies.

I hope.

The Edge (the reason for my username)
--------------------------------------
Charles Morse: Why is the rabbit unafraid? 
Styles: 'Cause he's smarter than the panther. 

The Prophecy
-----------------------
I'm an angel. I kill newborns while their mamas watch. I turn cities into salt. And occasionally, when I feel like it, I tear little girls apart. And from now till kingdom come... the only thing you can count on... in your existence... is never understanding why. 

Apocolypse Now
-----------------------
I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream, it's my nightmare. Crawling, slithering along the edge of the straight razor, and surviving.

But we must kill them. We must incinerate them. Pig after pig, cow after cow, village after village, army after army. And they call me an assassin. What do you callit when the assassins accuse the assassin? They lie. They lie and we have to be merciful for those who lie. Those nabobs. I hate them. I do hate them.

In The Mouth Of Madness
----------------------------------
Every species can smell its own extinction. The last ones left won't have a pretty time with it. In ten years, maybe less, the human race will just be a bedtime story for their children. A myth, nothing more.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 26, 2004)

Those are good ones.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 27, 2004)

"Everybody start shootin' at somebody" -Will Smith in Bad Boys II

"What do you like to do for fun?  I like to hang upside-down blindfolded and take my .45 apart and put it back together before my nose starts to bleed" Major Payne

"Get rid of that nickel-plated sissy pistol and get yourself a Glock" Tommy Lee Jones in U.S. Marshalls

"Beautiful Mornin' Sgt. Major"
"What are you, a F#&%ing weatherman now?"  Sam Elliot in We Were Soldiers

"They're Ivory, only a New Orleans pimp would carry a pearl-handled pistol"  George C. Scott in Patton

"You Killed three men last year in a gunfight!"
"Yes Ma'am, Just as quick as I could"- John Wayne in Hondo

"You have to ask yourself a question, did he fire six shots or only five...are you feeling lucky punk?"  If you don't know then you're pathetic...lol


----------



## bdparsons (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's a line from a relatively new movie that's destined to become a classic:

"Son, you better pick that knife back up, cuz you're gonna need it."
Secondhand Lions

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 27, 2004)

Pirates of the Caribean:
Jack Sparrow: If you were waiting for the opportune moment, that was it. 

LOTR: Return of the King:
Gimli: Certainty of death. Small chance of success. What are we waiting for? 

Fight Circle:
"By risking everything, you gain everything."

Three Musketeers:
Athos: Where have you been?
Porthos: Taking care of something, *WHAM* UGLY!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 28, 2004)

Airplane
"The hospital?! What is it?"
"It's a big building with lots of patience. But that's not important."

Airplane II
"Here, drink this water."
"What is it, Doc?"
"Two molecules of hydrogen, one molecule of oxygen.  But that's not important right now."


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 29, 2004)

"Fill yer hand you son of a B%&#*!!!"  John Wayne as Marshall Rooster Cogburn in _True Grit_.

"That'll wake you up in the morning"  The guy on _Braveheart_ right after they cauterize an arrow-wound by shoving a hot iron into it. (ouch!)

Colin Farrell "Would I have to Kill anyone?"
Al Pacino "Would you like to?"
_The Recruit_

"You can get farther with a kind word and a gun than with just a kind word."  Robert DeNiro as Al Capone in _The Untouchables_

"Killin' is my bizness ladies, and bizness is goood!"  _Major Payne_


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 7, 2004)

Emporer's New Groove:

"Big dumb and tone-deaf. I am so glad I'm unconscious through this."


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2004)

"Shall we run for our lives?" 
"Oh yes, let's."

Timon: All we ever do is dig so we can hide and hide so we can dig!	
Uncle Max: Now, what do we do when we see a hyena? 
Timon: Scream, "Mommy!" 
Uncle Max: That's right!

Timon: But when they die, they become the grass. And we eat the grass, right? 
Uncle Max: Not exactly. We can't digest grass. We're grass intolerant.

Lion King 1 1/2


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2004)

Diner Girl/Loretta: "I don't even know you..."
Johnny Hooker: "I'm just like you... it's two o'clock in the morning and I don't know anybody"
Dimitra Arliss & Robert Redford in "The Sting"


----------



## Ender (Apr 5, 2004)

"I'm your huckleberry"

Val Kilmer as Doc Holliday in Tombstone


----------



## ninjaboyelroy (Apr 6, 2004)

If Earth is remembered at all, it will be for the quality of its manual labor.
Farscape 

Do you hate the police?
No...but I always feel better when they're not around.
Barfly

Well, well, well, if it isn't fat stinking Billy Boy billy goat in poison. Come and get one in the yarbles, if you got any yarbles, you eunich jellybelle.
A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

"I'll be back!" the terminator


----------



## knpo22 (May 5, 2006)

Monks don't get wildly ****ed by teenage girls.

Bill Murray -Stripes

I'm going to walk the earph like Cain in Kung Fu.

Jules- Pulp Fiction

Guns? Why does'nt somebody take a .45 and bang setwle it?

Bruce Lee- Enter the Dragon


----------



## knpo22 (May 5, 2006)

Come back here, Im not done with you. What are you going to do bleed on me? Monty Python- The Holy grail


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

"I'm gonna rip your balls off, so, you can't contaminate the rest of the world!"

FMJ


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

"William H Bonney... You   are not   a god! Why don't you pull the trigger and find out!"

Young Guns 2


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

I just wanna say... to my wife who's home.... Yo Adrian! I DID IT!!!!

Rocky 2


----------



## HKphooey (May 5, 2006)

Charlie don't surf! 

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## Kreth (May 5, 2006)

They Live
"I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ***, and I'm all out of bubblegum."

ST:TNG
Worf trying to make "small talk" - "Good tea... nice house"


----------



## michaeledward (May 5, 2006)

T.J. Hooker to Reverend Jim. ... 

"I .... have had .... enough of YOU ! ! !"


----------



## beau_safken (May 5, 2006)

Obi Won Kenobi:
"That's not a moon...Its a space station"


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2006)

"I find your lack of faith disturbing."

Darth Vader, Star Wars Episode IV


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2006)

Even Reagan used this one:

"Go ahead ... make my day."


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2006)

"So this is how liberty dies ... to thunderous applause." - Amydala, Star Wars Episode III


----------



## Jonathan (May 5, 2006)

"You hate me, don't you Rick?"
"I would, if I gave you any thought."
     - Peter Lorre and Humphrey Bogart, _Casablanca_


"It drives just like a truck."
"Good.... what is a truck?"
     - Buckaroo Banzai (Peter Weller) and John Parker (Carl Lumbly), _The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai_

"I am a leaf on the wind... watch how I soar."
     - Wash (Alan Tudyk), _Serenity_


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

"Did I catch you ****ers at a bad time?" -Whistler form BLADE

"And shephards we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee.
 Power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy commands.
 And we shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming woth souls shall it ever be.
 In nominae patris, et fillie, espiritus sancte." - prayer from Boondock Saints


----------



## Kacey (May 5, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]From my favorite movie, _The Big Chill_

I haven't met that many happy people in my life, how do they act?
_ - Chloe, The Big Chill
_[/SIZE]
~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Michael*: I don't know anyone who could get through the day without two or three juicy rationalizations. They're more important than sex.  
*Sam Weber*: Ah, come on. Nothing's more important than sex.  
*Michael*: Oh yeah? Ever gone a week without a rationalization? 

~~~~~~~~~~~

[_about men_]  
*Meg*: They're either married or gay. And if they're not gay, they've just broken up with the most wonderful woman in the world, or they've just broken up with a ***** who looks exactly like me. They're in transition from a monogamous relationship and they need more space. Or they're tired of space, but they just can't commit. Or they want to commit, but they're afraid to get close. They want to get close, you don't want to get near them. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Richard: * You set your priorities straight and that's what life is. I wonder if your friend Alex knew that, one thing's for sure, he couldn't handle it. I know I shouldn't talk about him, you guys knew him. It's just that... no one ever said it would be fun, at least... no one ever said it to me.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sam Weber: *   So how's your life?
*Karen: *   Oh, great. How's yours?
*Sam Weber: *   Not so great.
*Karen: *   Ohhh, we're telling the truth.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

*[At Alex's wake]	Michael: *   Amazing tradition. They throw a great party for you on the one day they know you can't come.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Meg*: The last time I spoke with Alex, we had a fight. I yelled at him.  
*Nick*: That's probably why he killed himself. 
*Meg*: (snorts)
*Nick*: That's probably why he killed himself.  So... what did you talk about?
*Meg*: I told him he was wasting his life.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 5, 2006)

The Defense department regrets to inform you that your sons are dead because they were stupid.

Top Gun


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2006)

Major Strasser: Do you mind if I ask you a few questions? Unofficially of course.
Rick: You can make it official if you want. 
Strasser: What is your nationality?
Rick: (pauses to think 1 second); I'm a drunkard.
Louie: (laughs) That makes Ricky a citizen of the world.
Rick: I was born in New York City, if that'll help you any.
Strasser: I understand that you came here from Paris at the time of the occupation.
Rick: There seems to be no secret about that.
Strasser: Are you one of those people who cannot imagine Germans in their beloved Paris?
Rick: It's not particularly my beloved Paris.
Heinrich: Can you imagine us in London?
Rick: When you get there, ask me. 
Louie: Oh, diplomatist.
Strasser: (baiting) How about New York?
Rick: Well there are sections of New York, Major, that I wouldn't advise you to try to invade. 

Of course from the monumental film: *Casablanca*
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## crushing (May 5, 2006)

"Jane, I know the problems of two people don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world, but this is our hill and these are our beans." - Frank Drebin, The Naked Gun

"Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father.  Prepare to die."  -Inigo Montoya, The Princess Bride


----------



## kelly keltner (May 7, 2006)

Sam Elliiot as Wade Garrett in ROADHOUSE

"Damn that hurts doesn't it" 


kk


----------



## KenpoTex (May 7, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Rick: Well there are sections of New York, Major, that I wouldn't advise you to try to invade.
> 
> Of course from the monumental film: *Casablanca*


Great movie...Bogart was awesome in that one.

And since someone else mentioned Blade: "The world you live in is just a sugar coated topping.  There is another world beneath it, the real world...and if you want to survive it you have to learn to pull the trigger"


----------



## crushing (May 7, 2006)

"That really was a Hatori Hanzo sword." - O-Ren Ishii in Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a weapon, and stand a post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to. 

-Colonel Nathan Jessup
A Few Good Men
:mp5:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> "So this is how liberty dies ... to thunderous applause." - Amydala, Star Wars Episode III


 
That's a new favourite for me as well.

I also like Portman's lines upon first meeting V in _V for Vendetta - _"So are you a crazy man, then?".


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

...also from A Few Good Men
Col. Nathan Jessup

"I run my unit how I run my unit. You want to investigate me, roll the dice and take your chances. I eat breakfast 300 yards from 4000 Cubans who are trained to kill me, so don't think for one second that you can come down here, flash a badge, and make me nervous."


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

"This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time."

-Tyler Durden
Fight CLub


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

"Who is Keyser Soze? He is supposed to be Turkish. Some say his father was German. Nobody believed he was real. Nobody ever saw him or knew anybody that ever worked directly for him, but to hear Kobayashi tell it, anybody could have worked for Soze. You never knew. That was his power. The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."

-Verbal Kint
The Usual Suspects


----------



## Hand Sword (May 8, 2006)

When you want that extra juice, you crank it up to 11, Yes! exactly. Well, Why don't you just make the knob go up to 10, and make 10 the loudest?.........But, this one goes to 11.


Spinal Tap


----------



## MA-Caver (May 8, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> "*The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist."
> *
> -Verbal Kint
> The Usual Suspects



I'm not sure but I think this line was also quoted in that Al Pacino, Kneau Reeves movie "Devil's Advocate." 

Of course (another?) great line from that movie: "Vanity, my favorite sin."


----------



## ed-swckf (May 8, 2006)

Things you own end up owning you -* fight club*

pfc hudson: Hey vasquez have you ever been mistaken for a man?

pfc vasquez: No, have you?  -  *Aliens*


----------



## KenpoTex (May 8, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but I think this line was also quoted in that Al Pacino, Kneau Reeves movie "Devil's Advocate."
> 
> Of course (another?) great line from that movie: "Vanity, my favorite sin."


That reminded me of a good one from Serenity 

The operative: "What is _your_ sin Captain?" 

Captain Mal: "Aw hell, I'm a fan of all seven...but right now, I'm gonna have to go with wrath"


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 8, 2006)

Ya dance with the devil the devil don't change, the devil changes you

Max California (Joaquin Phoenix)
8mm


----------



## Kreth (May 8, 2006)

Repeated line from Danny Glover in the Lethal Weapon movies:
"I'm getting too old for this ****!"


----------



## phlaw (May 10, 2006)

From The Karate Kid...  "Sweep the leg"

Also from Diggstown "Never con a con-man, especially one who is better than you"


----------



## Jonathan (May 10, 2006)

phlaw said:
			
		

> Also from Diggstown "Never con a con-man, especially one who is better than you"


 
Yeah, I keep forgetting how neat a movie that really is.

"What you did.... couldn't be done."
"_Now_ you motivate me."


----------



## Hand Sword (May 12, 2006)

Whoa!..Did you see that head come apart?

Platoon


----------



## MA-Caver (May 12, 2006)

"It takes a great deal of courage to stand up to your enemies. But it takes a great deal _more_ to stand up to your friends..." 

Professor Dumbledore ~ Richard Harris

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## Raewyn (May 13, 2006)

"Put Jabba back in his Hut"   from the dude off "Without a paddle"   (_sorry cant remember his name:idunno: )_


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 15, 2006)

" monty python and the holy grail. a knight wants to pass but gets stop by a man and has to fight him to pass and the guy gets his leg cut off "

guy: is that the best you can do?

knight: I just cut off your leg

guy: tis but a scratch


----------



## Kreth (May 17, 2006)

After watching Ringer last night, I think I have a new favorite line: 
"When the **** do we get ice cream?!"


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> After watching Ringer last night, I think I have a new favorite line:
> "When the **** do we get ice cream?!"


I believe the kid was speaking in _past_ tense ... but agreed a belly tickler if ever there was one.  

Not a bad movie at all. Wasn't as exploitive as many people thought it would be.


----------



## The Kai (May 17, 2006)

From the movie "Domino"
The scene where Mickey Roake is relaxing while watching a "blue" movie and his friend destroys the TV set
"Damn, Now I'll never how this **cking thing ends"


----------



## MA-Caver (May 31, 2006)

"I wuld like a rume."

"Does your dog byte?"
"No"
(After nearly losing his fingers)
"I thought you said your dog does not byte!"
"That is not my dog"

One of the Peter Sellers Pink Panther movies... I think it's Revenge of the Pink Panther.


----------



## monkey (May 31, 2006)

From Game of Death.The original 40minutes shot with Bruce Lee-This Bamboo is flexable & very much alive.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2006)

*Abbott*: Put that out. There's no smoking in here.
*Costello*: What makes you think I'm smokin'?
*Abbott*: You've got a cigar in your mouth!
*Costello*: I've got shoes on... don't mean I'm walkin'.

*Costello*: He's gonna make a wonderful husband.
*Abbott*: You don't even know what a husband is.
*Costello*: A husband is what's left of a sweetheart after the nerve has been killed.
One Night in the Tropics (1940)
------------------------------

Watched this one last night... Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein (1948)  

*Talbot* (aka the Wolfman): In half an hour the moon will rise and I'll become a wolf.
*Costello*: you and twenty million other guys... 
--------------

From "Hold That Ghost" (1941) during the moving candle(s) gag... 
Costello (to Joan Davis): You keep one eye on that candle, another eye on that candle and another eye on me!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Dr Ray Stantz: Gozer the Gozerian... good evening. As a duly designated representative of the City, County and State of New York, I order you to cease any and all supernatural activity and return forthwith to your place of origin or to the nearest convenient parallel dimension. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: [Sarcastically] That oughta do it. Thanks very much, Ray. 

Dr Ray Stantz: Where do these stairs go? 
Dr. Peter Venkman: They go up.

Dr Ray Stantz: Listen! Do you smell something?
Dr. Egon Spengler: There's something very important I forgot to tell you. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: What? 
Dr. Egon Spengler: Don't cross the streams. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: Why? 
Dr. Egon Spengler: It would be bad. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: I'm fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing. What do you mean, "bad?" 
Dr. Egon Spengler: Try to imagine all life as you know it stopping instantaneously and every molecule in your body exploding at the speed of light. 
Dr Ray Stantz: Total protonic reversal. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: Right. That's bad. Okay. All right. Important safety tip. Thanks, Egon.

Dr. Peter Venkman: Mother pus bucket. 

Yes, I love Ghostbusters.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2006)

How about... 

Zeddmore: Ray, when someone asks if you're a god... say... *YES*!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 11, 2006)

I actually meant to put that one in there.  Oops.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> R. Lee Ermey is the man that plays the part of Sgt. Hartman. He does a great job as a DI 'cause he's had one in his face. A tour and a half in 'Nam and then a medical retirement, acting school on the GI Bill and then on to the movies. The weekend that I came home from boot camp (sept '88) Full Metal Jacket had just hit video..... do you know how many times I had to answer the question "Is boot camp really like that?" http://www.rleeermey.org/index.php If ya like the Gunny check him out here.
> 
> Thanks, Knox, for the quote.


 
Ermy was really in the Marine Corps.  That is why he was magical for the role.  However, I went through Marine boot camp and I laugh whole heartedly at the beginning boot camp scene.  FMJ shows the disneyland aspect of Marine Boot Camp.

Now on to topic, 

scene setup
Young Guns II:
Bounty Hunter Bob Travers catches Billy and has him in handcuffs.  He explains to Billy that he has he has 18 dimes in the barrell.  Bob goes downstairs, Billy frees himself smashes out the window and Yells "Hey Bob! (Bang) Holy sh**, that's the best da** dollar eighty I ever spent in my life."


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

"looks like we whupped em again Josey"  Josie Whales.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 12, 2006)

"Yep, I may be drunk now but tomorrow I will be sober.

Double Impact.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 12, 2006)

I......don't.....negotiate!


Tommy Lee Jones as Marshal Sam Gerard, in The Fugitive


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Currently, favorite line is from The Princess Bride, spoken by Wesley:

"_My brains, your strength, and his steel against sixty men, and you think a little head jiggle is supposed to make me happy? Hmmmm? I mean, if we only had a wheelbarrow, that would be something._"


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually from a 2 hour episode of Magnum, P.I., but still one of my fave's:



Magnum:   Ivan....did you see the sun rise this morning?

Ivan: Why, yes Thomas, I did....why?



*BANG!!!!*


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

" Actually I'm not all that bad with a whip".George Hamilton as Bunny Wigglesworth in *Zorro the Gay Blade...*

" Oh my brother, how lucky you are..If I could have just one night in your bootsies" George Hamilton as Don Diego Vega in *Zorro, the Gay Blade*


----------

